# Rome Festival Summer Institute



## blueangel

I was wondering if any of you musicians out there have any info on the Rome Festival Summer Institute taking place this summer in Rome, Italy as part of the Rome Festival? My son has an opportunity to participate, but after receiving the info packet, some things just don't seem on the up and up. I don't want to see him get into something that might not be legit, or at the very least may be taking advantage of him. Can't seem to find much info over the Internet which really makes me suspicious. Any info/feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------

